# Inexpensive frames with tire clearance.



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey folks, I've been riding my parts bin shogun samurai conversion for a little while as a commuter. It's a really nice frame (tange infinity) but unfortunately it's not ideal as a commuter since I can only use it when there's no snow on the ground. All I can fit under fenders are 23s, 28s without fenders (and it doesn't even really have the mounts, I had to do a lot of modification.

So I'm looking at a new frame. I think my needs would be met by 35s or so with fenders.

I wish IRO still made the rob roy, that would be perfect. But barring that, I've been looking at that bikesdirect singlespeed cross bike, and their new Kilo WT. Unfortunately it doesn't seem either are offered as a frameset? I might be wrong here, help me out. The BD website is kind of confusing.

The salsa caseroll would be awesome, but is too pricey for me. This is a super-budget build. The completes seem to be heavily discounted, but I would prefer a frame I think. Though under 600 is a pretty tempting price...

Any other frames I should be looking at? No real preference for cantis or long reach calipers. Rack mounts a plus, but fender mounts are what I really want.

Thanks.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

have you checked out bikeisland?


----------



## hepcatbent (Aug 19, 2009)

There's this...

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_173291_-1_201511_10000_201512

Roger


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*Origin 8 Del Pasado*

There are various sizes on eBay... wide tire clearance

here are some

http://cgi.ebay.com/Origin-8-Del-Pa...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item518f78048e

http://cgi.ebay.com/FRAME-FORK-TRAC...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27ab7aab21


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

m_s said:


> Hey folks, I've been riding my parts bin shogun samurai conversion for a little while as a commuter. It's a really nice frame (tange infinity) but unfortunately it's not ideal as a commuter since I can only use it when there's no snow on the ground. All I can fit under fenders are 23s, 28s without fenders (and it doesn't even really have the mounts, I had to do a lot of modification.
> 
> So I'm looking at a new frame. I think my needs would be met by 35s or so with fenders.
> 
> ...



UNO is at bikeisland http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=1237

New Windsor Timeline is $299 for complete bike

Kilo WT is going to be offered in frameset; but not till summer and then it will be chrome/paint version with no decals

That said: my wife rides an UNO as a commuter and loves it - lots of room for tires and fenders


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

The nashbar touring frame is a good deal, but I want the ability to go fixed, I would have to use a tensioner with it.

The chrome/paint kilo wt would be sweet. I was hoping you would do one after I saw that thread with the normal kilo tt's in that scheme.

The origin 8 I could get through my favorite shop, too. I should also see what price they'll do on a pake c'mute.

Thanks for all of the suggestions.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

you could also get that wonky jury, if you don't mind super extra long reach caliper brakes


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah, thanks, the jury looks like the Kilo WT, as a frameset. I like that they don't have decals, too. Not that I really care they're from BD, I just tend to take off stickers whenever possible. All I'll need to swap parts over from my conversion and parts bin are long reach brakes and a new rear wheel, the latter I need anyways.

But just so I'm not missing anything, are there any other non BD/BI options?


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

The IRO Phoenix will fit 32's with fenders, close enough?


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Maybe. One manufacturer's 32 is another one's 35. Any firsthand reports of how much clearance it has? I'll be running cyclocross tires with fenders, maybe even some narrow studs, so I can use this as a year-round commuter.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

m_s said:


> Yeah, thanks, the jury looks like the Kilo WT, as a frameset. I like that they don't have decals, too. Not that I really care they're from BD, I just tend to take off stickers whenever possible. All I'll need to swap parts over from my conversion and parts bin are long reach brakes and a new rear wheel, the latter I need anyways.
> 
> But just so I'm not missing anything, are there any other non BD/BI options?




check your brake reach... you'll need ridiculous long reach brakes:

"ATTN: THIS FRAME WILL NEED A 70mm -90mm REACH REAR BRAKE & At LEAST A 65MM REACH FRONT BRAKE"


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

m_s said:


> Maybe. One manufacturer's 32 is another one's 35. Any firsthand reports of how much clearance it has? I'll be running cyclocross tires with fenders, maybe even some narrow studs, so I can use this as a year-round commuter.



I haven't seen one but I bet that Tony could give you a definitive answer on that. It seems like he test fits a lot of tires to his bikes. 

It looks like the clearance issue may be with the fork and not the rear triangle 
http://www.irocycle.com/phoenix_tires.html


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

m_s said:


> Yeah, thanks, the jury looks like the Kilo WT, as a frameset. I like that they don't have decals, too. Not that I really care they're from BD, I just tend to take off stickers whenever possible. All I'll need to swap parts over from my conversion and parts bin are long reach brakes and a new rear wheel, the latter I need anyways.
> 
> But just so I'm not missing anything, are there any other non BD/BI options?


Surly or Soma Fab.

I am running 700X40's on my cross-check right now.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

So, I'm getting a good deal on a Volpe frame from a friend. Should work great; it has horizontal dropouts like the crosscheck, and lots of rack and fender mounts. I can build it up as a geared touring bike later too if I ever want to tour again. It would work much better than my cyclocross bike.

I think the volpe is a really good deal for anyone who doesn't mind the 130mm spacing, which limits fixed wheel options. It's the same frame as the San Jose only with the different dropouts, as mentioned. I'll try and post pics and update with the build. Should be fun.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

m_s said:


> So, I'm getting a good deal on a Volpe frame from a friend. Should work great; it has horizontal dropouts like the crosscheck, and lots of rack and fender mounts. I can build it up as a geared touring bike later too if I ever want to tour again. It would work much better than my cyclocross bike.
> 
> I think the volpe is a really good deal for anyone who doesn't mind the 130mm spacing, which limits fixed wheel options. It's the same frame as the San Jose only with the different dropouts, as mentioned. I'll try and post pics and update with the build. Should be fun.




if the volpe is a SJ w/ diff dropouts (have heard that a lot), doesn't that make it a cx bike, albeit w/ mounts? fwiw, I have a SJ and it's prob on par w/ your other choices, i.e., not the greatest riding frame out there and pos my least favorite bike for ride quality...


----------



## kbollox (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a friend running a VooDoo Agwe cx style. TONS of tire clearance and a nice frame to boot.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

FatTireFred said:


> if the volpe is a SJ w/ diff dropouts (have heard that a lot), doesn't that make it a cx bike, albeit w/ mounts? fwiw, I have a SJ and it's prob on par w/ your other choices, i.e., not the greatest riding frame out there and pos my least favorite bike for ride quality...


I'm not sure what you're saying, exactly. My only requirements were something that would fit wider tires and had fender mounts. The volpe is as much a touring frame as it is a cross frame, so I think it will work well. Probably better than something with steep angles and a short wheelbase!

The volpe is marketed as a cross bike...kind of. Probably because that's what is sexy. but it's closer to my old touring bike in function than it is to my aluminum cyclocross bike.


----------



## f1xedgear (Aug 18, 2009)

Bump

January 2010


bikesdirect said:


> . . Kilo WT is going to be offered in frameset; but not till summer and then it will be chrome/paint version with no decals . .


Is this going to happen? I'd really like to have just the frame(set). Thanks.


----------

